# How to make Kato turnout controls



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a new how-to on making Kato turnout controls due to the times I get asked if there is an alternative to the Kato controls.
I hope this helps out.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/how_to_make_kato_turnout_contr.html

Thanks , Mike


----------

